# Tobacco Abuse F19.10?



## SUEV (Oct 1, 2015)

We are using a system that lists Tobacco "abuse" as F19.10, "Other psychoactive substance abuse".  It seems odd that all the other substances that have their own F1_ code have abuse as an option, but not nicotine.  Is everyone else using F19.10 or are there only 2 clinical options for nicotine-dependence or use?
Any insight would be appreciated!
Thanks,
Sue


----------



## amoskovich (Oct 1, 2015)

Nicotine dependence can be found under F17.2, there are a few different codes in this category, so chose the most accurate one for each patient


----------



## SUEV (Oct 1, 2015)

Thanks Adam.  So if the provider only documented "abuse", would you equate that to "dependence" when picking a code?


----------



## amoskovich (Oct 1, 2015)

If dependence is not documented, use Z72.0 Tobacco use NOS.

In ICD-10 the providers will need to document slightly differently, because now there are more options of codes based on specificity. If this is subject you code often ask them to use the language found in the coding books. For example specify: abuse or dependence; in remission or withdrawal;  cigarettes, chewing tobacco, other tobacco product.
Hope this helps


----------



## pattyang (Oct 28, 2015)

*What is "uncomplicated"*

Hi there.
  Our Docs are wondering how Nicotine dependence can possibly be "uncomplicated"?
What exactly does that mean?  Yet we are to use it in addition to many codes such as heart and lung diseases.....where being dependent on nicotine is a def. risk increase in health problems.
This simply does not make sense, and we have been unable to get clarification on what "uncomplicated" means.
Thank yo.


----------

